# من قال أن هنالك مشكل؟؟؟



## physlioua (11 ديسمبر 2010)

من قال أن هنالك مشكل:57:؟
...أتمنى قراءة الموضوع إلى آخره حتى تصل الفكرة والرسالة:81:...
اطلعت على الكثير من المواضيع حول المحرك المغناطيسي الدوار بدون وقود-بنزين (وليس من دون طاقة) وعجلة الجاذبية الأرضية التي تدور من دون وقود-بنزين (وليس من دون طاقة)
حيث لاحظت أن الجدال:72: محتدم بين الإخوة (بدل البرهنة عل الأقوال وأضدادها بالتجربة) حول كون قانون انخفاض الطاقة هو المشكلة:57:؟
...إذ أنه قانون قديم:70:...عطلنا وقيدنا:4:...يجب تجاوزه:8:...الخ.
ويبدو لي أن الإخوة لا يفرقون بين الوقود والطاقة؟
فمن قال أن هنالك مشكلة؟؟
إن قوانين الحركة (الديناميكا) تثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك العلاقة بين القوة FORCE والطاقة ENERGIE
ΣF=ma (مجموع القوى=الكتلة * التسارع)
أي أن وجود القوة يستدعي وجود حركة ووجود حركة معناه وجود طاقة (في هذه الحالة حركية)
فمثلا لا يمكن لجسم أن يتحرك من مكانه ما لم توجد قوة تدفعه أو تجره... أليس كذلك؟
أليس التدافع و التجاذب بين مغناطيسين قوة؟
ألسيت الجاذبية الأرضية قوة (حقل قوة champ de force)؟
إذن القوة موجودة...يبقى الإشكال طريقة الاستفادة منها وتطويع هذه القوة للحصول حركة؟
إذن في كلا المحركين (المغناطيسي أو محرك الجاذبية) تبقى دائما الطاقة محفوظة، وإنما تتحول من شكل إلى آخر... وقوانين الفيزياء تبقى محققة...و لا يوجد أي مشكل؟
يجب أن نفرق بين الوقود أو البنزين والطاقة، فلو نمعن جيدا في المحركات، مثلا محركات السيارات الوقود فيها وظيفته تحريك المكبس (Piston) والحصول على قوة وبالتالي حركة...لكن القوة المغناطيسية مثلا موجودة لا تحتاج إلى بنزين...لكن كونها صغيرة ربما يحتاج فقط إلى تفكير عميق عن طريقة استغلالها...بدون أن ننسى أن تحول الطاقة من شكل إلى آخر لا يكون بطريقة مباشرة...بل يحتاج إلى الكثير من التفكير والى العديد من التركيبات.
أنا الذي حيرني وأثار استغرابي كيف أن الإنسان على مر هذه العقود من الزمن لم يفكر في استغلال الجاذبية الأرضية والقوة المغناطيسية؟؟؟؟؟؟
أتمنى أن ننتقل من الجدال والمشاحنة إلى العمل والتجربة:55:.
محدثكم من أهل الاختصاص ويتكلم في تخصصه:4:


----------



## zamalkawi (11 ديسمبر 2010)

physlioua قال:


> محدثكم من أهل الاختصاص ويتكلم في تخصصه:4:


ارحمنا يا رب
كل من عرف قانون أو اثنين في الفيزياء ظن أنه من أهل الاختصاص!!
ولماذا لا تقدم نفسك يا من أنت من أهل الاختصاص؟
ما هو تخصصك؟ وما هي مؤهلاتك؟ وما هي خبراتك


----------



## physlioua (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لعله فهم من "محدثكم من أهل الاختصاص ويتكلم في تخصصه" الغرور ، حاش لله أسأل الله العافية
لكن أردت أن يعرف القارئ أن كاتب الموضوع يتكلم في تخصصه
فيكون للموضوع قدر من المصداقية
فأنا متحصل على الماجستير في "فيزاء المواد" وحاليا في صدد التحضير لشهادة الدكتوراه
ومهتم بموضوع الطاقات البديلة
لكن يؤسفني جدا أن كل مالفت انتباهك من الموضوع هو تللك العبارة، وليس المادة العلمية التي تناولها؟؟؟؟*


----------



## zaid zaid (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مرحباً
انا لفتني بالاضافة الى الاسلوب والعبارات لفتتني المادة العلمية
للاسف كلامك العلمي ايضا غير صحيح ايضا وانك تتكلم بتصورات لا علاقة لها بالعلم من شيء
وان شئت فازعل وليزعل كل اللذين يؤيدوك
فارى من الواجب وضع النقاط على الحروف وبيان للجميع الاخطاء والا سيسير الكثير معك نحو الخطأ
وتصبح مضلل للاخرين ربما من دون قصد
بالتاكيد ان الجاذبية الارضية والقوة المغناطيسية يمكن استغلالها ولكن
عليك بذل نفس الطاقة الناتجة في ظروف الكمال لتحصل على تلك الطاقة التي بذلتها
اي اذا حذفنا الاحتكلك والحرارة
مثلا ان سقوط جسم نحو الارض يحرر طاقة يمكن استغلالها هذا كلام صحيح
ولكن كيف صعد هذا الجسم الى الاعلى وكيف ستجعل دائما الاجسام تسقط لتحرر لك الطاقة ؟؟ 
حتى المغناطيس نفس المبدأ 
رغم وجود تصاميم توحي بان الاشكال بعد تجاذبها ستبدأ بالتنافر وبهذا ستستمر الحركة
وهذا ايضاً كله خيال وخطأ
وهاهو العالم بين يديك من خلال النت وحاول ان تجد لنا الدليل منه ويثبت تلك الحقيقة من مصدر موثوق
وليس رسوم ياما مضلله او مضلله
تحياتي لك واحترامي للماجستر وان شاء الله الدكتوراه بالتوفيق
وكل انسان قد يكون على خطأ وهذا ليس عيباً ولكن العيب التمسك بالخطأ من دون معرفة .
تحياتي للاخ الزملكاوي
زيد


----------



## hazem101 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

عزيزي physlioua

ان كنت حقا حاصلا على ماجستير في فيزياء المواد فبالضروره انك درست ال "solid state physics." و أهم كورس فيه وهو الاساس في تخصصك هي مادة الكريستالوجرافي التي كما اذكر انها تدرس في السنه الثانيه من البكالوريوس في علوم الماده.
سأفترض أنك صادق كما تدعي و أدعوك لأن تراجعها فلربما تكون قد نسيت بعض المبادئ ولا ادري كيف!!, عموما ركز على مراجعة ال tensor في المغناطيسيه وtensor في الجاذبيه و بالخصوص على فئتهما, يعني من كم رانك فيكتور يتكون كل منهما, وحللها رياضيا لترى انه من المستحيل اطلاقا حصول هذه الطاقه من اللاشيء كالتي تروجها مواضيع الهراء في منتدى "1% من المهندسين" العرب

تحياتي


----------



## د حسين (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلام صحيح*

تحية طيبة للجميع
اتفق تماما مع السادة زملكاوي وزيد زيد وحازم 
ولعل كلام فيزيليو يدلنا على سبب تخلف الأمة العربية وشكرا
الله يهدينا​


----------



## zamalkawi (11 ديسمبر 2010)

أي أنك تخصصك فيزياء المواد
ما علاقة فيزياء المواد بعجلة جاذبية أو محرك مغناطيسي دائم الحركة؟
فعلى حد فهمي، تخصصك في فيزياء المواد يجعلك على دراية بخواص المواد سواء كانت كهربية أو فيزيائية، وربما تنزل إلى ما هو أعمق، مستوى النواة والذرة، ولو ستحدث عن الطاقة، فربما قدرة المواد على اختزان الطاقة، تأثير الطاقة على المادة
أما الحركة الميكانيكية على المستوى الماكروسكوبي فلا أعتقد أنها تخصصك
أنا لا أعرف شيئا عن solid state physics التي ذكرها الأخ حازم، ولكن ها هو واحد من تخصصك يؤكد نفي الكلام
ولو أننا سنتحدث عن الاختصاصات، فلا أعتقد أنك متخصص أكثر مني
على كل حال، واضح أنك تتحدث عما لا تعرف، فأنت كل كلامك ينصب على أن القوة تتحول إلى طاقة، وأن المحركات المزعومة تحصل على طاقتها من القوة التي تحصل عليها من وجودها في المجال
وأنا أقول لك: الماء يكذب الغطاس كما نقول في مصر، تناول أحد تصاميم عجلة الجاذبية، وحللها، واثبت أنها لا تتعارض مع قانون بقاء الطاقة، وبعدها تكلم، أما قبل هذا فيظل الكلام فلسفة وسفسطة فارغة لا طائل منها


----------



## zamalkawi (11 ديسمبر 2010)

hazem101 قال:


> "1% من المهندسين" العرب


أعتقد أن هذا هو حال المنتديات العربية الأخرى، ولا أعتقد أن المنتديات الهندسية العربية الأخرى أفضل حالا
الهدف من المنتديات بوجه عام هو تبادل الحديث والآراء عن موضوع مشترك يجمع الأعضاء
فعندما يكون الأعضاء لا يعرفون شيئا عن هذا الموضوع المشترك، فلن يوفي المنتدى بغرضه
كم أتمنى أن تكون النسبة 40% مهندسين، و40% طلبة هندسة، و20% هواة هندسة من تخصصات أخرى
المشكلة أنه حتى لو تحققت هذه النسبة، فمستوى المهندسين والمتعلمين بوجه عام في بلادنا لا يسر أحدا
فها هو حامل للماجيستير، وها أنت ترى ماذا يقول


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
الأخوة المهندسين الأعزاء .. 
أسعد الله أيامكم ولياليكم بالمسرات .​ 
إن تباين وجهات النظر والإختلافات المبنية على أسس ونظريات وحقائق علمية 
أمر ممدوح ولا بأس به ..
فكثير من الإختلافات أدت إلى إكتشافات وإختراعات نتمتع بإستخداماتها.​ 
وأرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء رباطة الجأش والتحاور العلمي الهادف . 
:58::73::29:​ 
بالنسبة لـ Tensor Analysis 
فهو يستخدم في كثير من العلوم الهندسية .. في Non linear Elasticity 
Viscometric Flows
Viscelasticity ​ 


العلاقة بين المعادلات الهندسية والمعادلات الرياضية Engineering and Mathematical Form ‏(




1234) 
((أرجو قراءة كامل الموضوع مع المشاركات والإضافات))​ 

هناك مهندسين أكثر من 1% أخي المهندس حازم .:18:​ 
في الحقيقة أتمنى أن أدخل في النقاش العلمي ولكن ظروف خاصة تشغلني الآن ..​ 
تمنياتي للجميع بمناقشة هادئة متزنة .:28:
:83::29:​ 
دمتم بخير حال واهنأ بال.​


----------



## zaid zaid (11 ديسمبر 2010)

دكتور محمد السلام عليكم
الاخ كاتب الموضوع قد يكون تكلم بهدوء 
ولكن الاخطاء لم تكن هادئة قياسا الى شخص مختص 
انا بصراحة هذا ما جعل ردي فيه من الحدة
فهو يقول ضمن مشاركته
( قانون انخفاض الطاقة هو المشكلة؟
...إذ أنه قانون قديم...عطلنا وقيدنا...يجب تجاوزه )
من هنا بدأت اولى المشاكل فهذا كلام لايمكن القبول به فهل مادامت القوانين اصبحت قديمة علينا تغييرها او 
تجاوزها.!! ولنفترض حدثت معجزة وتبينوان احد القوانين خطأ... اين الصح ؟؟ ماهو 
القانون البديل ماهو السبب الذي جعل هذا القانون اصبح قديما ..اي اقصد اين تلك الالة التي كسرت هذا 
القانون .. بطبيعة الحال لاتوجد .. ثم يقول (أنا الذي حيرني وأثار استغرابي كيف أن الإنسان 
على مر هذه العقود من الزمن لم يفكر في استغلال الجاذبية الأرضية والقوة المغناطيسية؟؟؟؟؟؟ ) 
بالطبع ان الجاذبية الارضية مستغلة كماكنة دك الركائز مثلا ولكنها ترتفع بضغط الهواء وتهوي بمساعدة 
الجاذبية الارضية , حتى ضغط الماء في السدود هو نتيجة للجاذبية الارضية وهو يستغل لتوليد الكهرباء 
وكذلك القوة المغناطيسية فالاجهزة التي تعتمد عليها لاتعد ولا تحصى ولكن ليس بالات دائمة الحركة تستمد 
طاقتها من الجاذبية الارضية فقط وتستمر بالعمل اي لايمكن للسد توليد الكهرباء الا اذا كان منسوب الماء 
بين الطرفين مختلف وهذه هي الطاقة الكامنة التي يمكن استغلالها ...
دكتور محمد انا لمست في هذه المشاركة انه من خلال مشاركات استاذ زملكاوي والدكتور حسين وربما 
مشاركتي لم يستلم الاخ صاحب المشاركة تلك التحيات والتبريكات التي كانت تاتي من دون علم ومعرفة 
الى المواضيع التي تحتوي اخطاء علمية ومن خلالها يصبح الخطأ سارياً ومتكررا مادام الذين يعرفون مكمن الخطأ ساكتون.. وهذا هو هدفي شخصيا من الرد السلبي .. فالله شاهد 
لا اريد الانتقاص من صاحب المشاركة بالعكس ارجو ان يكون صدره رحبا للنقد البناء .. خصوصا 
والحمد لله انه لم يكتب في موضوع المؤامرة والاستعمار والصهيونية وعقاب جهنم لكل من يخالفوه الرأي
فتحياتي للاخ (فيزيليوووا )وتحياتي لك دكتور محمد
زيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 ديسمبر 2010)

zaid zaid قال:


> دكتور محمد السلام عليكم
> الاخ كاتب الموضوع قد يكون تكلم بهدوء
> ولكن الاخطاء لم تكن هادئة قياسا الى شخص مختص
> انا بصراحة هذا ما جعل ردي فيه من الحدة
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس زيد 
وعليكم السلام .
شاكر توضيحك .. وسوف أعود للتعليق .. ولكن إسترعى إنتباهي جملة ::​ 
حول كون قانون انخفاض الطاقة هو المشكلة ؟؟؟​ 



physlioua قال:


> من قال أن هنالك مشكل:57:؟
> ...أتمنى قراءة الموضوع إلى آخره حتى تصل الفكرة والرسالة:81:...
> اطلعت على الكثير من المواضيع حول المحرك المغناطيسي الدوار بدون وقود-بنزين (وليس من دون طاقة) وعجلة الجاذبية الأرضية التي تدور من دون وقود-بنزين (وليس من دون طاقة)
> حيث لاحظت أن الجدال:72: محتدم بين الإخوة (بدل البرهنة عل الأقوال وأضدادها بالتجربة) حول كون قانون انخفاض الطاقة هو المشكلة:57:؟
> ...


 

الأخ المحترم physiloua​ 
جملة إسترعت إنتباهي : ​ 
قانون انخفاض الطاقة ؟؟​ 
ماذا تقصد بإنخفاض ،، فمصدر الكلمة من الفعل إنخفض (إنخفض ،ينخفض، إنخفاضا) أي تقليل الطاقة ..!!!
وهذا ليس محور مناقشاتنا السابقة .. ​ 
أرجو التوضيح ؟؟؟!!​


----------



## zamalkawi (11 ديسمبر 2010)

physlioua قال:


> حيث لاحظت أن الجدال:72: محتدم بين الإخوة (بدل البرهنة عل الأقوال وأضدادها بالتجربة) حول كون قانون انخفاض الطاقة هو المشكلة:57:؟
> ...إذ أنه قانون قديم:70:...عطلنا وقيدنا:4:...يجب تجاوزه:8:...الخ.
> ويبدو لي أن الإخوة لا يفرقون بين الوقود والطاقة؟


لحظة أخ زيد
يبدو أنك لم تفهم قول الأخ فيزليو
فهو لم يقل أن قانون انحفاظ الطاقة قديم، ولكنه قال أن المدافعين عن المحركات دائمة الحركة المزعومة يقولون هذا
هذا ليس دفاعا عنه، فهذه هي النقطة الوحيد الصحيحة التي قالها، وأختلف معه في كل ما جاء بعدها
ولكن هذا إحقاقا للحق من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى كي لا يأتي بعدها ويقول أنتم من أسأتم فهمي
الأخ فيزليو قال أن المحركات دائمة الحركة المزعومة لا تستهلك وقود ولكنها تستهلك طاقة، وتحصل على هذه الطاقة من قوة الوزن الناتج عن الجاذبية أو قوة التجاذب المغناطيسي إلى آخره، وبالتالي لا تكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة
بالطبع كلامه هذا هراء، ولكنه لم يرفض قانون حفظ الطاقة، بل هو ينتقد مؤيدي هذه المحركات المزعومة في ظنهم أن القانون غير صحيح


----------



## zaid zaid (11 ديسمبر 2010)

كلامك صحيح استاذ زملكاوي
لم افهم قصد الاخ صاحب المشاركة فلم انتبه للعلامات المرفقة التي تفسر الامر وياريته قال كلمة المزعومة لكان الامر اصبح واضحا .. 
اعتذر عن هذا الخطأ للاخوه احباب المنتدى لاسيما الاخ فيزليو ولكن مازال موضوع الاستفادة من قوة الجذب المغناطيسي او الجاذبية الارضية في انتاج طاقة مستمرة غير صحيح.
تحياتي
زيد


----------



## hazem101 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بعد التحية....

في الحقيقه أنا متشجع للنقاش في هذا الموضوع بالذات لسبب وحيد وهو لأول مره منذ زيارتي لهذا المنتدى الذي اتمني ان يكون واعدا, أجد موضوعا يشارك فيه "لحد الان" مشاركون كنت متابعا لردودهم التي ارى أنهم يمثلون صوت العلم الصحيح و المنطق الصحيح في هذا المنتدي فللجميع تحياتي و احترامي..

في البداية, د.محمد باشراحيل 



> إن تباين وجهات النظر والإختلافات المبنية على أسس ونظريات وحقائق علمية
> أمر ممدوح ولا بأس به ..
> فكثير من الإختلافات أدت إلى إكتشافات وإختراعات نتمتع بإستخداماتها.
> 
> وأرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء رباطة الجأش والتحاور العلمي الهادف .



دائما أسر لوجودك و اتمنى ان تجد الوقت في المستقبل لتشاركنا النقاش, لكن يا عزيزي أختلف معك اختلافا جوهريا في كيفية التعامل مع الأخطاء, يعني الاخ كاتب الموضوع قد يكون اسلوبنا في الرد قاسي في اللغه لكنه الاسلوب الصحيح في التعامل بالغه العلميه بين المهندسين, يعني لا مجاملات لأن الاخ السائل كما يقول أنه حاصل على شهاده علميه وفي ذات الوقت يتكلم عن شيء خطأ و يريدنا نفتح المجال لمناقشة فكره خطأ من الأساس فقط لأنه يقول أنه مختص بهذا الموضوع لذلك يفترض موافقتنا ببساطه !.

و يا اخي طارح الموضوع عليك أن تقبل اسلوبنا بصدر رحب لأن الجميع هنا عندما يخطئ سيواجه بنفس الاسلوب لأنه قد قلل من قيمة من يحمل نفس شهادته بخطأه, هذا ليس معناته ان لا نناقش الافكار التي لا نعرفها, لكن يا أخي أقرأ هذا لأنه مهم: ان اردت أن تطرح فكره للمناقشه عليك قبل كل شيء أن تبذل الكثير من الوقت و الجهد في عملية البحث عن معطيات الموضوع و فهمه ان لم تكن درسته من قبل, و أن تراجعه مراجعه وافيه في حالة انك قد درسته و نسيت بعض جوانبه (مع اني لا اقتنع شخصيا بأن من "يفهم" شيأ يمكن أن ينساه) ثم اطرح فكرتك ووجهة نظرك و سنكون سعداء بالرد عليك


و أتفق تماما مع د.حسين و الأخوه زمالكاوي و زيد في كل كلمة فلهم الشكر.




> كم أتمنى أن تكون النسبة 40% مهندسين، و40% طلبة هندسة، و20% هواة هندسة من تخصصات أخرى



أتمنى ذلك تماما يا أخ زمالكاوي وكنت في السابق قد أرسلت رساله لإدارة المنتدى أقترح فيها بأن لا تكون العضويات بهذه الصوره, يعني على كل من يدعي أنه حاصل على درجه علميه أن يبعث صوره منها لإداره المنتدى حتى يكتمل تسجيله و تكون له صلاحيات ليست لغيره من الهواة في كتابة المواضيع و الرد عليها, أي أن تكون الشخصيات حقيقية فليس هنالك ما نخفيه ,لنعرف كيف نتحدث و من نناقش.


بالرجوع لصاحب الموضوع, أخي الكريم حقيقه أود الشرح مستفيضا عسى ان يكون هذا الموضوع حجر اساس في شرح استحالة طاقة العدم سواء الحصول عليها من الجاذبيه أو من المغناطيسيه, وأن يلتزم جميع رواد المنتدى في المستقبل بكتابة مواضيعهم بناءا على ما سوف يتعلموه هنا.

في البداية أنا الأن اتخيل اني و الاخوه سنكتب الى مالا نهايه ان اردنا شرح كل شيء لكن اتمنى ان يأتي أحدهم بخطة جدول لنتناول فيها الشرح.

ولنبدأ بك عزيزي طارح الموضوع, لأني أريد أن اخاطبك على درجة اسلوبك العلمي لأعرف من أين نبدأ,

لنبدأ من الصفر, و من لغة الكون وهي الرياضيات مع انها لغة معقد لكنها رائعه وكامله, حين نصف نظاما ما سواءا حراري أو ميكانيكي أو ايا يكن, للتبسيط في بعض المرات فأننا نعتبر أنه نظام مغلق أي أنه يعتمد على بعض المتغيرات لكي تستطيع عقولنا استيعاب الفكره و تخيلها لنستطيع صناعة و تصميم هذا النظام في الواقع بقدر قليل من الخطأ أو ما يصفه البعض بالعشوائيه, لأنه من الصعب جدا ان نضع جميع الاحتمالات و المتغيرات في التصميم عدا لأننا أصلا لن نحصل على هذا النظام الكامل في لغة الرياضيات أبدا في الواقع لعدة أسباب و أهمها "في وجهة نظري الشخصيه" أنه حتى النظام الكامل رياضيا يستحيل إثباته باستخدام أدواته التي يتكون منها كما هو على سبيل المثال لا الحصر Godel's incompleteness theorems , ولا اريد الان التعمق في فلسفة الرياضيات حتى ارى الي اين يتجه هذا النقاش.

وثانيا يا عزيزي لابد انك قد درست نظرية اينشتين النسبيه العامه و الخاصه, ففي رسالته التي نشرها عن نظريته وحقيقه لا اذكر ان كان في الصفحه بين السادسه و الثامنه, قال شرحا عميق جدا يشرح فيه كيف أن المسلمات الرياضيه ليست بالضرورة اطلاقا هي ذات التصميم في العالم الحقيقي, هدفي من هذا الكلام عن الرياضيات ان ادعوك لتذكر هذه المباديء لتتخيل صورة الطاقه التي سيكون الشرح عنها لاحقا ومدى التعقيد الذي سيفرضه النقاش.

ثالثا بالتأكيد أنك تعرف من دراستك للنظريه النسبيه العامه أن الجاذبيه يمكن أن توصف بأنها التسارع أي الاكسيلريشن, لآنها عباره عن انحناءات الكتله في الزمان والمكان يعني أن الكتله والزمكان إن صح التعبير في حوار دائم, يعني الكتله تخبر الزمكان كيف ينحني و الزمكان بدوره يخبر الكتله كيف تتحرك, طبعا ما زال الكلام بسيطا لآني مازلت اتحدت عن أربعة أبعاد فقط, أما لو دخلنا في الفيزياء الكميه فسيختلف الحديث تماما لأننا سنتحدث عندها عن 11 بعد و ليس عن أربعة فقط ولن يكون هنالك حركه مستمره بل حتى قوانين الثيرموديناميك كالقانونين الثالث والرابع باعتبار الاول هو الصفري, ستبدو بلا معنى و سنناقش فقط الاحتمالات في النظام العشوائي, حتى قوانين ماكسويل يلزمها التعديل وسأكتبها بصوره غير الصوره التي تعود عليها من درس الهندسه الكهربائية او الفيزياء الكلاسيكيه, ففي الطبيعه يا عزيزي لتحصل على عجلة الطاقه باستخدام الجاذبية هو المستحيل بعينه, لكن عبثيا يمكنك أن تحصل عليها أن كان لديك أيضا شيء أسمه أنتيجرفيتي وهو شيء تخيلي فقط لأنه حتى بقوانين النسبيه العامة لا يمكن إحداث negative geometry, , وحتى لو افترضنا الخيال العلمي و العبث بوجود ما يسمي بمضاد الثقب الاسود أي الثقب الابيض أي تخيل أنه شيء يطردك من مجاله وهنا اتكلم عن الجاذبيه وليس المغناطيسيه ومن يفهم كيفية تكون الثقب الاسود و ماهيته يعرف ان الاساس في وجوده هو كتلته التي تتجاوز معيار شاندرا (بالنسبه للمستوى الكوني فقط لا على الحصر بالنسبه للذرات) ليستطيع أن يحدث vortex في الزمكان ليحقق عدم استقراره و بالتالي لتوجد هذا الثقب الابيض الذي يخلق الماده بعكس الثقب الاسود عليك أن تناقد أساسيات الكون والطاقه والرياضيات وكل شيء لتوجده أي أنه مستحيل, وأقتبس هنا كلام الزميل زيد الذي يوصل الفكره الصحيحه بكل بساطه و منطق حين كتب:



> مثلا ان سقوط جسم نحو الارض يحرر طاقة يمكن استغلالها هذا كلام صحيح
> ولكن كيف صعد هذا الجسم الى الاعلى وكيف ستجعل دائما الاجسام تسقط لتحرر لك الطاقة ؟؟



أنا ما زلت أريد التكلم عن مجال الجاذبيه و ليس المغناطيسيه لكنك تري كيف ان موضوعا يدخل في موضوع اخر لذلك أود في المرة القادمه أن اتحدث أنا وباقي الزملاء بموضوع موضوع بداية من الصفر و بلغة المعادلات حصرا مع الشرح القليل للضروره وليس بهذا الاسلوب الكتابي فقط ,لنحاول بقدر المستطاع ان نكمل كل جوانب الموضوع.

تحياتي


----------



## zaid zaid (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مرحبا دكتور محمد , د حسين , الاستاذ الوملكاوي , الاستاذ حازم الاخ physlioua
احببت التنويه باني لست مهندس .. ولكني محب لعالم الهندسة
اني طالب ماجستير في فن الخزف
ويتميز الخزف بانه يجمع الجانب الفني والعلمي الى حد ما
وبحكم اختصاصي لدي اهتمام بالكيمياء وبناء الافران الخزفية 
اما اعتراضي على كل ماله علاقة بديمومة الحركة لاني ارى انه من الواجب ما دمت ارى خطأ لابد ان اعطي رأيي ان كنت متأكدا من صحته ولا احاول ان افتي بموضوع ليس لي علاقة به او معرفة بل سأكون مطلعا فقط
اما معرفتي ببعض امور الفيزياء او الكيمياء فمن باب المعلومات العامة والقراءة بحب 
رغم اني متابع لمواضيع المنتدى منذ سنيــــن 
الا انتي انتميت له منذ اقل من شهر ولدي مشاركة واحدة
لذا اتمنى ان تقبلوني صديقا للمنتدى مع المحبة 
واسمحو لي مسح هذا الرد بعد 24 ساعة فلاداعي لوجوده بتلك المشاركة ولكني احببت التنويه فقط
زيد


----------



## physlioua (12 ديسمبر 2010)

أحترم كثيرا كثيرا ... الردود التي تصوب الأخطاء العلمية:84:
ف"فوق كل ذي علم عليم"
لكني أجد أغلبية الردود قاسية ومؤلمة...جدا
ولإن كان موضوعي يفسر سبب تخلف الأمة العربية والاسلامية وتراجعها
فلا أظن أن مثل هذه الردود تزيدها الا تراجعا وتخلفا
هذا أول موضوع لي في المنتدى وأظنه الأخير
ولو تتكرم علي ادارة المنتدى المحترمة وتحذف الموضوع نهائيا ولا أقرأ هذه الردود المؤلمة...جدا:82:


----------



## zaid zaid (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ physlioua
السلام عليكم
ارجو بحق ارجو ان لايكون هذا الموضوع الاخير بالنسبة لك فالمنتدى ملك للجميع
اما مابدر مني شخصياً هو ضد الموضوع وليس ضدك ابدا واعتقد هذا شعور باقي الاساتذة ايضاً
انا ايضاً رأيي يحذف الموضوع ليس بسبب موضوعه فقط بل لانه قد يسبب لك احراجا ونبدأ بداية جديدة 
بيضاء 
اما سبب القسوة فلانه ليس اول موضوع يدور في تلك المشكلة وانت ذكرت ذلك .. ويبدو انك اصبحت 
امام المدفع ..
تحياتي لك
زيد


----------



## د حسين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*ماشاء الله يا استاذ زيد*

الأخ زيد تحية طيبة
أقولها بجد ماشاء الله عنك فرغم انك غير مهندس ولكن المنطق الذي تحدثت عنه يفوق المنطق العلمي الذي يتحدث به بعض المهندسين احيانا
كما أقدم تحياتي للسيد زملكاوي لأننا اتفقنا كثيرا في الحوار مع انصار محرك دائم الحركة ... وكنا كلما حاصرناه علميا يذهبون الى ابواب أخرى ومنطق أعوج ويلتفون ثم يهربون ...
وتحياتي للسيد حازم لمشاركاته القيمة
قالوا لنا سابقا يا أخي دعونا وشأننا ولكننا اصرينا على المتابعة والهدف محاربة الأوهام وتجنيب الناس الخطر وخسارة الوقت والجهد والمال..
وربما كانت اجاباتي الأخيرة مختصرة ولاذعة احيانا لأن المسلسل طويل ونأمل ان ينتهي بقناعة الأطراف المصرة على الخطأ بأن يعودوا الى صوابهم ويتجهوا نحو الطاقات المتجددة الحقيقية والابتعاد عن الأوهام
والله الموفق وشكرا لكم ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 ديسمبر 2010)

physlioua قال:


> أحترم كثيرا كثيرا ... الردود التي تصوب الأخطاء العلمية:84:
> ف"فوق كل ذي علم عليم"
> لكني أجد أغلبية الردود قاسية ومؤلمة...جدا
> ولإن كان موضوعي يفسر سبب تخلف الأمة العربية والاسلامية وتراجعها
> ...


 
الأخ الفاضل physlioua

أشكر لك مساهمتك .. ونتمنى تواجدك .. وعليك بالصبر .. 

والتحلي بالحلم .. فأنت لم تكتب بإسمك الصريح .. ولكن إتخذت إسما مستعارا ..
فلا ضير من الإستمرار والمناقشة والجدل بالتي هي أحسن .. 

في الحقيقة جميع ما في الوجود إنما هو من خلق الله وفقا لقوانين وضعها خالق هذا الكون 
توصل الإنسان إلى بعض منها وحاول تفسير الظواهر الطبيعية بالمعادلات الرياضية التي هو إكتشفها 
حسب إمكانياته وقدراته الفكرية والذهنية والتي أيضا منحها له الخالق جل في علاه .. الذي أتقن كل شئ صنعه..
{وَتَرَى الْجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً وَهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَابِ صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَفْعَلُونَ }النمل88

أخي الكريم ، إن قوانين الهندسة للمواد الصلبة
 Hook's Law 
وقانون الكهرباء
 Ohm's Law 
وقانون السوائل
 Newton's Law of Fluids

وغيرها من القوانين (المعادلات) التي تفسر الظواهر الطبيعية بأنها في مجملها خطية .. 
بينما هي ليست خطية ولكنها غير خطية (Non-Linear)

 وأقصد الظواهر الطبيعية .. 
فهناك بعض الحدود في المعادلات الرياضية
 second order terms 
تجاهلناها حتى نحصل على علاقة خط مستقيم. 

وعند التحضير في الدراسات العليا الماجستير والدكتوراه يتم التركيز على هذه الحدود ومعرفة أسبابها .. وكيفية حل المعادلات بوجودها بإستخدام الطرق التحليلية 
مثل
 Finite Element Method 
أو 
Finite Difference Method


وغيرها من طرق التحليل .. 

سوف أترك الموضوع لفترة .. فإن إرتأيت إغلاقه سوف أقوم بذلك 
نزولا عند رغبتك عندئذ.

تقبل مروري .. وأشكر لك حسن الخلق.

وفقني الله وإياك والجميع لكل خير.​ملاحظات على تعليقك:
1- تخلف الأمة الإسلامية أو العربية إنما هو من تخلف المنتمين إليها .
2- المنتدى يضم فئاما من البشر متنوعي الثقافة والمعرفة والأهواء والأخلاق والمشارب .. فعليك إستيعاب ذلك.. وتوقع القسوة والجفوة والتجريح.
3- أنت طالب ماجستير وسوف تواجه مناقشين يعرفونك (وليس بإسم مستعار) ويواجهونك بأقسى من ذلك.​


----------



## د حسين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*السيد الدكتور محمد باشراحيل*

تحياتي وتقديري لجهودك..
من خلال تعريفك بأنك استشاري الملتقى .. أرى من واجبك ان تكون ردودك أكثر تحديدا ووضوحا وأن تكون حاسمة للنقاش وارى الابتعاد عن العموميات .
أخي العزيز ان محور نقاشنا في هذا القسم ومنذ عامين تقريبا كان يدور حول موضوع محدد وهو محرك دائم الحركة .. الذي أثبت فشله نظريا وعمليا .. وفي كل مداخلاتك لم نعرف رأيك الواضح فيه ونراك احيانا تترك الباب مواربا بمعنى انه ممكن ... ولقد سألتك ذلك سابقا والآن اكرر السؤال واتمنى منك جوابا محددا .
حسب رأيك هل محرك دائم الحركة ممكنا . ؟؟؟؟؟؟....ومهما كان شكل المحرك ومبدأه (مغناطيسي او جاذبية او وقود ماء .....)
ارجو ان تجيبنا بكلمة واضحة يابيض ياسود ؟؟؟
لأن الاجابات العامة الغير محددة تركت المجال مفتوحا ...بل وشجعت البعض على اجراء تجارب خطرة ومكلفة دون طائل ونتيجتها الفشل حتما ومسبقا ...
تقبل تحياتي وبانتظار جوابك وشكرا
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحياتي وتقديري لجهودك..​
> 
> 
> من خلال تعريفك بأنك استشاري الملتقى .. أرى من واجبك ان تكون ردودك أكثر تحديدا ووضوحا وأن تكون حاسمة للنقاش وارى الابتعاد عن العموميات .
> ...


 

تحياتي وإحتراماتي 
سبق وأن وضعت موضوعا وإستطلاعا هو :​ 










استطلاع: هل نحذف مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة لمخالفة قانون بقاء الطاقة؟؟؟ ‏(



12345678910 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) ​ 
كانت نتيجة الإستطلاع هي :​ 


> *تم إغلاق الموضوع وإنتهاء فترة التصويت *
> 
> *والتي كانت شهرين *
> *كان التصويت بنسبة 45% بإبقاء المواضيع وإضافة عبارة مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة *​
> ...


 


ملحوظة : مع العلم أن هناك نسبة وقدرها 32% طالبت بإبقاء الوضع على ماهو عليه .​ 



وقد أوضحت في مقدمة الموضوع وأقتبس :​ 




> إذا كانت هذه الماكينات تنتج طاقة فائضة عن تلك التي تم تزويدها بها ​
> 
> فإنها يجب ان تفقد جزءا من كتلتها حتى تتلاشى هذه الكتلة مع الوقت،
> لذا فإن هذه الماكينات غير ممكنة
> (أي أنها مستحيلة) .​


 

وفي نفس الموضوع أوضحت رأيي في وقود الماء وأقتبس :​ 



> وأرجو ان يأتي اليوم الذي نرى فيه الماء( الماء فقط.. بدون تحليل ) وقودا ؟؟؟​
> 
> وأشك في ذلك كثيرا .. إن لم أعتبره من رابع المستحيلات :​
> 
> ...


 


وأيضا :​ 


> إن توليد طاقة فائضة .. هو ضرب من المستحيل ..
> 
> وعذرا على مقولتي .. لأن توليد أكثر من الموجود لا يتناسق والمنطق العقلاني .. والحقائق العلمية القطعية الثبوت ..


 
رجاء : أخي المهندس د حسين 
أرجو منكم تحديد المواضيع التى ترى كتابة جملة (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة).. إن أمكنكم ذلك .. ​ 
أرجو أن أكون ما سبق به توضيحا كافيا .​ 
للجميع تقديري. ​ 

**********
الموضوع مغلق.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

> أنا الذي حيرني وأثار استغرابي كيف أن الإنسان على مر هذه العقود من الزمن لم يفكر في استغلال الجاذبية الأرضية والقوة المغناطيسية؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
في الحقيقة أخي الكريم 
لقد تم إستخدام هذه الطاقة بشكل واسع وكبير 
ففي مصاب الأنهار تم وضع التربينات لتوليد طاقة كهربية 

محطات التوليد الكهرومائية 

وكذلك تم إستخدام الطاقة المغناطيسية في توليد الكهرباء 

وإلا فما هي المولدات Electric Generators 
إن المجال المغناطيسي هو الذي أدى إلى توليد طاقة كهربائية.


أخي إن نظرية الجاذبية أستخدمت في المصاعد وفي الإنشاءات وفي كثير من أمور الحياة .. 

هذا الذي يحضرني الآن وأتمنى إضافات الأخوة 
وسوف أفتح الموضوع للمناقشة 

تحياتي.​


----------



## zamalkawi (20 ديسمبر 2010)

في توليد الطاقة الغير متجدد، نحتاج إلى "وسيط" له مستوى طاقة عالي، نستخلص منه الطاقة التي يحتوي عليها فيتحول إلى مادة أو وسيط ذو مستوى طاقة منخفض، وعادة لا يكون للماد المنتجة فائدة في توليد الطاقة
سأطبق العبارة السابقة على ثلاثة أنظمة توليد، وهي مساقط المياه، والمحطات التقليدية، والطاقة النووية
- في مساقط المياه تكون الطاقة مختزنة في صورة ارتفاع، أي أن الماء يجري بمعدل معين في مستوى مرتفع، وعندما ينزل الماء من مستواه المرتفع يمكن استغلاله في تشغيل توربينات لتشغيل المولدات. بعد أن يصل الماء لمستواه المنخفض، لا يمكن الحصول على طاقة منه (على الأقل بنفس الطريقة المذكورة) لأنه أصبح في مستوى منخفض وبالتالي لا يحتوي على طاقة
- في المحطات التقليدية يتم حرق وقود، سواء كان فحم أو سولار أو غيرهما، وينتج عن الاحتراق طاقة حرارية تستغل في توليد الطاقة، ونواتج الاحتراق تكون مواد ذات مستوى طاقة منخفض لا يمكن استغلالها مرة أخرى في توليد طاقة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون والماء
- في المحطات النووية يتم تحرير الطاقة المختزنة في أحد نظائر الوقود النووي ذو مستوى الطاقة المرتفع ليتحول إلى نظير آخر ذو مستوى طاقة منخفض، وهذا النظير لا يمكن استعماله مرة أخرى ويجب التخلص منه كنفايات نووية
ربما تكون هناك أخطاء في العرض أو في المحتوى، فأنا لست خبيرا، ولكن الغرض هو القول من أن الفكرة هي استغلال الطاقة الموجودة في وسيط ذي مستوى طاقة مرتفع لينتقل إلى مستوى طاقة منخفض عديم النفع في توليد الطاقة

ملحوظة: مساقط المياه تعتبر من المصادر المتجددة، لأنها تتجدد باستمرار بصور طبيعية نتيجة دورة المياه التي خلقها الله على الأرض، ولكن أقصد هنا أن الماء الخارج من التوربينات لا يمكن استخدامه مرة أخرى مباشرة في توليد الطاقة

والآن إلى المصادر المتجددة، فهي المصادر التي تجدد نفسها بطبيعتها مثل الشمس والرياح، فهذه المصادر أوجدها الله على الأرض وتظل موجدة، فقط علينا استغلالها

أما القول بأننا لم نستغل الجاذبية لتوليد الطاقة، فعلينا أن نفكر: كيف يتحول الوسيط ذو مستوى الطاقة المنخفض إلى مستوى طاقة مرتفع؟ لو يتحول بصور طبيعية من خلال قوة طبيعية خلقها الله (كما في حالة مساقط المياه) يمكن القول بأن مصدر الطاقة متجدد، ويمكن استغلاله نظريا إلى الأبد
أما القول بأن النظام سيرفع مستوى طاقته بنفسه من مستوى طاقة منخفض إلى مستوى طاقة مرتفع، فهذا كلام غير مقبول ومرفوض منطقيا، ويتعارض بوضوح وبشدة مع قانون بقاء الطاقة


----------



## aminabdulhady (21 ديسمبر 2010)

المنطق يقول ان الظاهرة تكتشف أولا ثم بعد اكتشافها يتم وضع القوانين التي تفسر وتحكم هذه الظاهرة 
والذين اثبتوا بالورقة والقلم أن 2=1 سنعطيهم عمليا دولارين في يد ودولار في اليد الأخرى ليثبتوا ذلك عمليا لا نظريا ، وعندها سيعجزون وسيلقون بالورقة والقلم منكرين ماكتبوا شاهدين على انفسهم " إنما صنعوا كيد ساحر و لا يفلح الساحر حيث آتى" 
ومن يدعي موتور مغناطيسي يأتينا به عمليا ولو في صورة بدائية ، خصوصا انه غير مكلف ماديا ، وعندها سيتحول المناهضون المتشبثون بالقوانين الى دعاة في محراب هذا الاختراع 
فالمنتدى به خطآن كبيران واضحان لا يصح ان يقع فيهما وهما :-
1- خطأ الادعاء النظري لمن يدعي امكانية ذلك نظريا لا عمليا
2- خطأ التكذيب قبل رؤية الشيء مناط الادعاء

فلو قال رجل الجمل طلع النخلة فلا يجب تكذيبه بل نقول له هيا أرنا آدي الجمل و آدي النخلة
تحياتي 
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*تحية تحية تحية الى هذا النقاش الهادف اتمنى الجدال بالعلم لايصال ما هو مفيد لهذه الامة*


----------

